# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Techfest, Indian Institute of Technology Bombay, Mumbai, India

## Airicist

Website - techfest.org

youtube.com/techfestiitbombay

facebook.com/iitbombaytechfest

twitter.com/Techfest_IITB

linkedin.com/company/techfest

instagram.com/techfest_iitbombay

Techfest on Wikipedia

Techfest 2020-21 - December 17-19, 2021

Techfest 2019-2020 - January 3-5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Techfest 2013 Humanoid NAO NextGen
May 11, 2013




> Humanoid Robot NAO from IIT Bombay Techfest 2013

----------


## Airicist

International Robotics Challenge 

Published on Nov 23, 2014




> Techfest, IIT Bombay presents International Robotics Challenge, a universal platform for tech-enthusiasts across India as well as abroad to compete and prove their supremacy.

----------


## Airicist

Robowars: What a War Robot is Made of (IIT B TechFest 2015) 

Published on Jan 2, 2015




> IIT B TechFest is here with lots of events and the one that gets all the attention is Robowars. We found the first contestant Team Titan with an impressive Robot - Hamblade. We interviewed them before they went in for a war. Build with scooter parts the robot weighs 48kgs and is equipped with a Hammar and Rotating blade.

----------


## Airicist

Exhibition | Techfest, IIT Bombay

Published on Dec 17, 2015




> “We've arranged a civilization in which most crucial elements profoundly depend on science and technology” -Carl Sagan
> 
> Talk about breaking the status quo and showcasing quantum leaps in technology and Exhibitions, Techfest is the most glamorous answer imaginable. Breaking the barriers between the past and the future, Exhibitions has always provided an opportunity to see what the world has achieved and is trying to achieve through technology. Exhibitions at Techfest plays host to the technological avant-garde, satisfying the inquisitive vigor of spiraling queues and massive hordes every year. They aim at bridging the chasm between the technology in today’s world and the common man of India gratifying the old and young alike. This segment is one of those rare avenues where you can see and experience a wide spectrum of modern technology with a unique collection of exhibits from across the world. From the world's most advanced social robot to a cube that can balance itself on it's corner, exhibitions has the most cutting edge technology on display. This is the ideal platform for the budding technocrats and the tech-savvy, providing them an opportunity to gain exposure and interact with various researchers whose global expertise has brought these breathtaking exhibits into existence.

----------

